# Potential towns in Malaga province



## Raemondo (Feb 4, 2018)

We are hoping to buy a holiday home 2/3 bed traditional townhouse and have narrowed our search to a few areas/towns in Malaga province. These are: Coin, Velez Malaga,Torrox,Algarrobo and Pizarra. We have also seen one house we like in Manilva. Any comments regarding any of the above would be welcomed. Unfortunately we have a short list of about 70 properties. Thanks for any advice


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Check for transport links - buses and trains etc; access to airports; are you ok with steep hills etc


----------



## KG5 (Mar 21, 2016)

We live here and have considered the following if we were to buy a holiday property

- supply seems more limited in areas where the Spanish tend to holiday eg Malaga Este to Torre Del Mar
- Finding somewhere with a winter economy means you would have better resale value
- It is easy to get wowed by some of the views just a few miles inland (and they really are something to behold) but unless you are buying for lifestyle - where your own taste and requirements play a much bigger part) as well as holiday let demand, I would suggest buying as close to the beach as possible 
- obviously proximity to the airport/Malaga City adds value

Personally I think somewhere like Moclinejo provides the best of everything though Velez Malaga is more functional and there will obviously be more supply there.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Coin and Pizarra I am not familiar with. As regards Vélez-Málaga, Torrox and Algarobbo, then Vélez-Málaga is a very large town and therefore more urban than the other two. Obviously it has the best selection of shops, bars, etc. and the best public transport connections if that is important to you (buses every 15 minutes during the day to Torre del Mar, over 30 buses each day to Málaga and also services to Nerja and Torrox, plus infrequent services to other outlying villages and one daily bus to Granada). It is close (4.5km) to the beach resort of Torre del Mar). Torrox is quite a lively, larger village, popular with foreign residents, and also close to the beach at Torrox Costa where there are larger supermarkets and lots of restaurants. There is a regular local bus service between the two and a few buses daily to Málaga. Personally I don't think the beach there is as nice as Torre del Mar (it's much narrower and therefore crowded in high season, and the sand tends to be washed away whenever there are storms - it happened again just last week, in spite of a new breakwater having been built). Algarrobo is a pretty village, again just a few km from the beach at Algarrobo Costa (where there are supermarkets like Mercadona and a branch of Lidl) and a fair selection of restaurants. It would be the quietest location of the 3 and least well served by public transport.


----------



## Raemondo (Feb 4, 2018)

that's very helpful. Thanks Lynn R


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

You may find this website, which was set up by a young British couple living in Vélez-Málaga (on a not for profit basis) helpful.

https://mivelezmalaga.com/about-velez/


----------



## Raemondo (Feb 4, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> You may find this website, which was set up by a young British couple living in Vélez-Málaga (on a not for profit basis) helpful.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'll take a look


----------

